# Jensen Media Pro 5000 Question



## vermonter (Oct 19, 2015)

Hello,

We have a Jensen Media Pro 5000 in our outback 31rqsle and I can not figure out how to get the dvd player to come through the tv?

I see no video out connections on this unit. There is an auxillary in

Sound comes through the speakers but i see no video connections just a coaxial connection where the tv sits..

Any help would be appreciated

Take Care

Mark


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

The manual here : https://www.asaelectronics.com/downloads/dl/file/id/88/mp5000_owners_manual.pdf shows on page 4 the hook up needed for the Audio Video (AV) of the DVD player to work. The three RCA plugs are an industry standard configuration for Composite Video. *RED *is right channel stereo *WHITE *is left channel stereo audio and *YELLOW *is the video. My guess is you *DO NOT* have the *YELLOW *video output jack plugged into your TV.

RCA jacks used for AV aren't bad for general use. Most DVD BluRay players now have HDMI (High-Definition Multimedia Interface) outputs for better quality viewing. There are composite video to HDMI converters available if your TV doesn't have RCA jacks available. The Jensen TV in my 210RS has RCA inputs so I think yours will also. Good luck.


----------



## vermonter (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks

I actually took the stereo out tonight it had just 4 small screws holding it in. and there were the 3 rca outputs that you mentioned. However they was nothing connected to them... So I was able to fish an rca cable down the wall. Now all I have to do is find an in wall rca plate to clean things up. I did not have power to test but i'm sure it should work.

Thanks for the reply... I love this site I hope to someday be able to give advice to someone else

Take Care

Safe Travels

Mark


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm sure you found your "problem" also. BUT... a female/female Composite AV coupler you can run a test setup. They are fairly cheap: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002B8WVVU/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_1?pf_rd_p=1944687582&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B000M57VT6&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1PTXVAG57XR4TEXB07YY

Glad you got it figured out. Pop a top and relax.


----------

